# TAM/Carolina Game Thread



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2014)

Exciting venue. TAM TD first possession.


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 28, 2014)

Johnny who?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Johnny who?


Yep.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 28, 2014)

Someone needs to tell the announcers manziel don't play no more


T


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2014)

TAM QB from same HS as Greg McElroy, Southlake-Carroll, Texas.


----------



## bsanders (Aug 28, 2014)

Uh oh.......ole visor better get ready tonight. I got a feeling it's gonna see the sod a lot before this game is over.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 28, 2014)

Got to pull for gamecocks. They got a chicken on their helmet!

T


----------



## DSGB (Aug 28, 2014)

Thompson hung in there on that throw!

SC's back in it.


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 28, 2014)

Great ball by Thompson


----------



## bsanders (Aug 28, 2014)

Maybe too soon???? Nice pass by Thompson


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 28, 2014)

dadgum, got no sec network

rockin the ole gametracker


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2014)

TD aggies. 17-7


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 28, 2014)

Either TAM receivers are really good or sc has some big issues in secondary.  Not to mention they are running fairly well.  Still a long way to go.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 28, 2014)

Woops!


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 28, 2014)

Aggies is just getting the Cocks tenderized for the Dawgs,  

Go Aggies


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 28, 2014)

Spurrier looks sick.......Defense sux,big gaping holes along the line....Secondary,stumbling all over themselves.QB don't look so hot either!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 28, 2014)

Where samurai and Ginny at?   

Remember the cockerels are "turning the corner"  LOL  LOL


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 28, 2014)

Cocks have forgotten how to tackle.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 28, 2014)

Cockadoodledoo!

T


----------



## bsanders (Aug 28, 2014)

Shoot out anyone!?!


----------



## DSGB (Aug 28, 2014)

Another big play and they're hanging in there!

They gotta figure out something on defense cause they're getting carved up.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 28, 2014)

Chickens......"carved up" ....pun intended?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 28, 2014)

Another missed tackle


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 28, 2014)

Johnny who?


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 28, 2014)

TAM reminds me of Uga under grantham, offense killing em, defense gives up big one after big one and it's a ball game on the scoreboard.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Aug 28, 2014)

Any Dawg fans worried about what a young secondary looks like?  Yea, me too


----------



## bsanders (Aug 28, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> TAM reminds me of Uga under grantham, offense killing em, defense gives up big one after big one and it's a ball game on the scoreboard.



My thoughts also.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 28, 2014)

somebody cover Byrd


----------



## bsanders (Aug 28, 2014)

I love college football!


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 28, 2014)

Birds not showing much of a ground game right now.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Johnny who?





bsanders said:


> I love college football!



This^^^^^.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 28, 2014)

38 points , didnt see that coming


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 28, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Any Dawg fans worried about what a young secondary looks like?  Yea, me too



Ags not showing much of a pass rush so far, so to answer that question. No. UGAs pass rush is what Pruitt will use to take the heat off that patchwork secondary. At least that is how it was told to me. And that sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 28, 2014)

Defender's gotta find the ball or he's gonna get flagged every time.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Aug 28, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Ags not showing much of a pass rush so far, so to answer that question. No. UGAs pass rush is what Pruitt will use to take the heat off that patchwork secondary. At least that is how it was told to me. And that sounds reasonable to me.





Uhh.  I am talking about South Carolina


----------



## MadMallard (Aug 28, 2014)

SC better come out with a different game plan in the second half


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 28, 2014)

SC is being dissected like a cadeaver


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 28, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Uhh.  I am talking about South Carolina



Gotcha! 299yards! Wow


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 28, 2014)

As much as I can hate Spurrier, he gives the best quotes ever!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 28, 2014)

i like the A&M no punt strategy


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2014)

If you're a carolina fan, this is a nightmare unfolding. Take away two blown coverages for TD's  and 3 third and long penalty conversions and the magnitude of how bad they are getting owned really shows. 
The aggies deep pass coverage is just bad but the gamecock's coverage is even worse. Aggies are open all over the field.
 I know its not over, but Spurrier and co have dug themselves a massive hole.


----------



## Horns (Aug 28, 2014)

Wouldn't you like to be a fly on SC's locker room wall? I think there is gonna be a lot of butt chewing


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> If you're a carolina fan, this is a nightmare unfolding. Take away two blown coverages for TD's  and 3 third and long penalty conversions and the magnitude of how bad they are getting owned really shows.
> The aggies deep pass coverage is just bad but the gamecock's coverage is even worse. Aggies are open all over the field.
> I know its not over, but Spurrier and co have dug themselves a massive hole.



Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## MadMallard (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't think they listened at the half


----------



## tcward (Aug 28, 2014)

The rout is on.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 28, 2014)

I work with a great guy who is a SC grad...I may have to take him a biscuit in the morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2014)

MadMallard said:


> I don't think they listened at the half



Doesn't look like it. That TD was a back breaker if they had any hope at all. It looked like the DB totally gave up on the play early.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> I work with a great guy who is a SC grad...I may have to take him a biscuit in the morning.



Chicken biscuit?


----------



## bsanders (Aug 28, 2014)

scratch the shootout....dang it! what a way to start off the year it would have been. Spurrier may need to up his blood pressure meds.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2014)

45-21.
I'm switching channels to Boise St./Ole Miss.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 28, 2014)

No answer.


----------



## tcward (Aug 28, 2014)

Carolina has absolutely no defense.....


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 28, 2014)

Look at it this way, maybe we won't hear from Ginny for the rest of the season.


----------



## MadMallard (Aug 28, 2014)

Turn out the lights the party is over


----------



## Throwback (Aug 28, 2014)

Can someone please tell the idiot sc quarterback that if its only 2 yards for a first down and there's NOBODY between you and the line of scrimmage you run and get the first down instead of throwing it to a covered receiver?

 And also tell him if the ENTIRE defensive line is coming to you unopposed standing there like a statue is not a good idea if you want to win


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 28, 2014)

I think Lorenzo Ward read Grantham's play book.


----------



## srb (Aug 28, 2014)

A&M No Defence
Sc   No Defence
100Pts Tonight.........???????
51 28


----------



## weagle (Aug 28, 2014)

Kept waiting for Carolina to get their stuff together, but I don't think they have any tonight.

Just flipped over to the Ole Miss / Boise game


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks like the sec is picking up right were it left off with no defense. A&M up big but their secondary is just as bad as carolinas. Reminds me of osus secondary last year.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 28, 2014)

weagle said:


> Just flipped over to the Ole Miss / Boise game



Turnover fest. Each QB has thrown 3 INTs!


----------



## srb (Aug 28, 2014)

Another game on might be a lil better....
B st 3
Ol M  7


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 28, 2014)

There is no way I am changing this game. Spurrier squirming is television gold. I hope the score 60!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 28, 2014)

There have been some good hits in the Ole Sis game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 28, 2014)

I know 1 team I won't be choosing in the pick em anymore.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 28, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> There have been some good hits in the Ole Sis game.



sloberknockers


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 28, 2014)

drive careful, 85000 chickens crossing the road


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 28, 2014)

Exposed!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I know 1 team I won't be choosing in the pick em anymore.



Congrats to the FOUR guys who picked the Aggies. I wasnt one of them.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes....they were a tad exposed tonite.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats to the FOUR guys who picked the Aggies. I wasnt one of them.



Can we all get a mulligan on the grounds of USCe being pretenders lol.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 28, 2014)

Watching Sc lose and Spurrier cry is totally worth taking a hit on the pick em


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> Can we all get a mulligan on the grounds of USCe being pretenders lol.



Just don't screw up on the next 139 games and you'll be okay.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2014)

Exposed is exactly right.

Man what a great start to the season.  spurrier gets absolutely humiliated in front of the entire country and they dig themselves an 0-1 hole in the conference early.  I love it.  Maybe he should have spent more time coaching and less time talking during the preseason.  I thought Mark Richt was the only coach who didn't show up and didn't have his team prepared.

And the looks on the SC fans' faces were great.  A&M did a nice job of shutting them and their towels up.

A buddy of mine was in South Carolina early this week for work and he said those people were talking about a national championship.  Too funny.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 28, 2014)

Just checked the stats, A & M lit up USCe secondary for 511 yds. Wow simply wow !!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2014)

Where is Ginny?  Lol.  I would love to hear him spin this into so,etching good for the chickens.  And just a few weeks ago he was telling me about how confident he was.


----------



## tcward (Aug 28, 2014)

Where was Davis tonight? (Carolina running back) I missed that.


----------



## BobSacamano (Aug 28, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> A buddy of mine was in South Carolina early this week for work and he said those people were talking about a national championship.  Too funny.



Yeah we've been making similar observations about dog fans for the last 34 years. It is funny.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 28, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> Yeah we've been making similar observations about dog fans for the last 34 years. It is funny.



Aww, somebody butt hurt tonight....


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 28, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> Yeah we've been making similar observations about dog fans for the last 34 years. It is funny.



True , but still 134 years longer for SC


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2014)

tcward said:


> Where was Davis tonight? (Carolina running back) I missed that.



6 carries for 15 yards. They pretty much gave up on the run game early.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 28, 2014)

Best game I've seen in a while.  I really love to see Spurrier cry and get all tore up.

rest assured he will be ready for Ga next week, but with our backs I think Spurrier will be 0-2 in SEC .


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 28, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> Yeah we've been making similar observations about dog fans for the last 34 years. It is funny.



Difference is WE actually have a NAt Championship. Heck the Lamecocks don't even have an SEC title.  So keep observing bud.  Maybe you need glasses.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Best game I've seen in a while.  I really love to see Spurrier cry and get all tore up.
> 
> rest assured he will be ready for Ga next week, but with our backs I think Spurrier will be 0-2 in SEC .



Well. Personally I can not wait to see Gurley and Marshall run through that defense I just saw tonight.  He can get ready all he wants.  After seeing that he might better.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> 6 carries for 15 yards. They pretty much gave up on the run game early.



Yep.  When you get Ina hole quickly like they did and the other team keeps scoring running isn't really an option.  I think Davis is a smudge overrated too.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 28, 2014)

tcward said:


> Where was Davis tonight? (Carolina running back) I missed that.



hurt ribs is what they said on the radio


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 28, 2014)

That should count as at least two losses


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 28, 2014)

The melt down over on cocky talk is epic lol.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 28, 2014)

TAMU should have tossed one in the end zone and gone for two at the end


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 28, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well. Personally I can not wait to see Gurley and Marshall run through that defense I just saw tonight.  He can get ready all he wants.  After seeing that he might better.



Heck yea, I also want to see Chubb run all over them. I just wish Richt wouldn't call the dawgs off.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 28, 2014)

*I just hope*

Mason and the D show up and play lights out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 28, 2014)

You guys don't forget you have to play Clemson first.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 28, 2014)

ESPN Ticker "Spurrier to have Tommy John surgery due to tossing his visor so many times. Same doctor to remove Sumlins shoe from his backside."


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 28, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> ESPN Ticker "Spurrier to have Tommy John surgery due to tossing his visor so many times. Same doctor to remove Sumlins shoe from his backside."



Lol.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 28, 2014)

that bottle of Old Forester in Spurriers trunk aint got a chance


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 28, 2014)

All I got to say after watching that is if they beat uga I'm going to be ticked, like burning my ga shirts in the back yard ticked


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> All I got to say after watching that is if they beat uga I'm going to be ticked, like burning my ga shirts in the back yard ticked



Post pics if that happens but, I see no need to worry.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 28, 2014)

*The gamecock team we saw tonight*

Will not be the one UGA plays in two weeks


----------



## shea900 (Aug 29, 2014)

I love it when he throws that headset down.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Aug 29, 2014)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Will not be the one UGA plays in two weeks



Finally the voice of sanity!! I think a lot of Dawgs on here failed history class.


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 29, 2014)

If our "defense" doesn't learn how to tackle or cover, it will be a looooooong season.  On the upside, I won't miss many hunts to watch any games.

Dawgs may hang 70 on us.  I've never seen our defense look so lost and incapable.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 29, 2014)

Tackling from USC was poor from the get-go. Hard to know if TAM is that good or if USC is that bad. Could be both.  Lets see what UGA can do with Clemson and then USC....


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 29, 2014)

Carolinas new QB can throw alright when he's standing in the pocket,but when he gets the pressure, he sux  .
And that defense......horrible!!!  

The home game winning streak got broken last night too.......Freaky glow stick music didn't help them with that!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 29, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> Finally the voice of sanity!! I think a lot of Dawgs on here failed history class.



this^^^^
I've seen this scenario play out MANY times through the years!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 29, 2014)

Guarantee it won't matter if spurrier has to sell his soul he will have a better team by the time he plays UGA. Plus we all know it seems UGA can always find a way to lose. Heck I am still concerned about clemson.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 29, 2014)

grunt0331 said:


> If our "defense" doesn't learn how to tackle or cover, it will be a looooooong season.  On the upside, I won't miss many hunts to watch any games.
> 
> Dawgs may hang 70 on us.  I've never seen our defense look so lost and incapable.



Good on you for stopping in. I know it had to hurt to log in.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 29, 2014)

bam_bam said:


> Guarantee it won't matter if spurrier has to sell his soul he will have a better team by the time he plays UGA. Plus we all know it seems UGA can always find a way to lose. Heck I am still concerned about clemson.




yep, I agree.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 29, 2014)

nickel back said:


> yep, I agree.....



Nope. UGA will run the Gamecocks off the field. It will be a bloodbath.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 29, 2014)

Gig em!


----------



## BobSacamano (Aug 29, 2014)

toolmkr20 said:


> Aww, somebody butt hurt tonight....



I'm not an SC fan. Just making the same observation one of your dog faithful made about an SC fan. 



flowingwell said:


> True , but still 134 years longer for SC



Whatever makes you feel better. 




emusmacker said:


> Difference is WE actually have a NAt Championship. Heck the Lamecocks don't even have an SEC title.  So keep observing bud.  Maybe you need glasses.



"We"? What role did you play in the last championship?  Have the lamecocks beaten "y'all" since Spurrier has been there?


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 29, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> I'm not an SC fan. Just making the same observation one of your dog faithful made about an SC fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 29, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Good on you for stopping in. I know it had to hurt to log in.



Didn't hurt too bad.  Hasn't been anything posted that isn't true.  We just have to face facts that unless we play a team with an inept offense, we're prolly gonna lose.


----------



## greene_dawg (Aug 29, 2014)

grunt0331 said:


> Didn't hurt too bad.  Hasn't been anything posted that isn't true.  We just have to face facts that unless we play a team with an inept offense, we're prolly gonna lose.



All kidding aside, I wouldn't go that far. I think SC was overrated to start the year but A/M probably isn't as good as they looked last night and SC probably isn't as bad as they looked. I fully expect all we can handle in two weeks.


----------



## gin house (Aug 31, 2014)

USC made A&M look like a top 5 team.   I honestly don't know if I've ever seen a defense that bad.   Huge cushions, no tackling/ miss tackles and very little D line penetration.   We gave up an all time high of 680 yards.   Sad part is our defense had more sacks than theirs.   Our defense has to get it together fast or were done.  I think Thursday night changed their minds about the 3-4 thank God.   Maybe we can practice our usual 4-2-5 and get it together.  There's three things I came away from the stadium knowing........ A&M isn't as good as we made them look, their defense is still horrible.  We dropped one in the end zone and missed a FF.  They really gave up 40 to USC which brings me to my next point of our O line being the best in the SEC is a joke.   They didn't look good against an average D line.    If we right the ship we may be a top 20 team.  TAMU is a top 15 team.


----------



## flowingwell (Aug 31, 2014)

gin house said:


> USC made A&M look like a top 5 team.   I honestly don't know if I've ever seen a defense that bad.   Huge cushions, no tackling/ miss tackles and very little D line penetration.   We gave up an all time high of 680 yards.   Sad part is our defense had more sacks than theirs.   Our defense has to get it together fast or were done.  I think Thursday night changed their minds about the 3-4 thank God.   Maybe we can practice our usual 4-2-5 and get it together.  There's three things I came away from the stadium knowing........ A&M isn't as good as we made them look, their defense is still horrible.  We dropped one in the end zone and missed a FF.  They really gave up 40 to USC which brings me to my next point of our O line being the best in the SEC is a joke.   They didn't look good against an average D line.    If we right the ship we may be a top 20 team.  TAMU is a top 15 team.



Still early, I remember a Georgia team going into South Carolina 2 years ago and getting embarrassed, 2 months later playing in sec title with a shot at a national title.  Lots of football left.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 31, 2014)

gin house said:


> USC made A&M look like a top 5 team.   I honestly don't know if I've ever seen a defense that bad.   Huge cushions, no tackling/ miss tackles and very little D line penetration.   We gave up an all time high of 680 yards.   Sad part is our defense had more sacks than theirs.   Our defense has to get it together fast or were done.  I think Thursday night changed their minds about the 3-4 thank God.   Maybe we can practice our usual 4-2-5 and get it together.  There's three things I came away from the stadium knowing........ A&M isn't as good as we made them look, their defense is still horrible.  We dropped one in the end zone and missed a FF.  They really gave up 40 to USC which brings me to my next point of our O line being the best in the SEC is a joke.   They didn't look good against an average D line.    If we right the ship we may be a top 20 team.  TAMU is a top 15 team.



Gin, I'm proud of you bud, you finally admitted that the cocks ain't all that good. See it wasn't too hard.  

I do however believe that A&M were that good.   I seriously doubt that all of a sudden the chickens were unprepared at home against a potentially formidable opponent.  One thing for sure the cock fans sure were confident.  Hard to make me believe that that Spurrier didn't have the cockerels ready.  And then he throws the Defensive coordinator under the bus.  He's the head coach, he could have made changes as the game went on but he didn't.  He just mad cause he got exposed and so did his team.

I do believe that the chicks will be a different team we UGA plays em, but with the back the dawgs have I ain't too worried.


----------



## gin house (Sep 1, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Still early, I remember a Georgia team going into South Carolina 2 years ago and getting embarrassed, 2 months later playing in sec title with a shot at a national title.  Lots of football left.



 Man I hope that's the case.   I just have a hard time thinking with 7 out of 11 starters being freshmen and sophomores we will be that good.    Hopefully.


----------



## gin house (Sep 1, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Gin, I'm proud of you bud, you finally admitted that the cocks ain't all that good. See it wasn't too hard.
> 
> I do however believe that A&M were that good.   I seriously doubt that all of a sudden the chickens were unprepared at home against a potentially formidable opponent.  One thing for sure the cock fans sure were confident.  Hard to make me believe that that Spurrier didn't have the cockerels ready.  And then he throws the Defensive coordinator under the bus.  He's the head coach, he could have made changes as the game went on but he didn't.  He just mad cause he got exposed and so did his team.
> 
> I do believe that the chicks will be a different team we UGA plays em, but with the back the dawgs have I ain't too worried.



  I just said I've never seen a defense that bad here.    I never said we weren't any good.    If the coaches get it together we should have a chance to win some games.   I agree the defense is all Wards responsibility.    Spurrier gave him full control of it.   Spurrier is all about the offense.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 1, 2014)

Sarkerlina fans can say whatever they want, and so can my UGA brethren, but the bottom line is this;
every thing that went wrong for the Banty hens and everything that went right/wrong for the Dogs...all that needs to be negated for the 13th. The OBC will, will, have the birds in a different mindset. The Dawgs will come ready to play. This WILL be two different teams. The Dawgs celebration is over now, and the birds lamentations are fading; their wounds will heal before then too. This will be a game.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 1, 2014)

gin house said:


> Man I hope that's the case.   I just have a hard time thinking with 7 out of 11 starters being freshmen and sophomores we will be that good.    Hopefully.



With them playing now by the time they are juniors and seniors they will be heck on wheels. I stated earlier if folks think that UGA will see the same SC team that played A&M we are sadly mistaken


----------



## gin house (Sep 1, 2014)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> With them playing now by the time they are juniors and seniors they will be heck on wheels. I stated earlier if folks think that UGA will see the same SC team that played A&M we are sadly mistaken



Yea you're right but I want to win some this year, lol.   I tell you what..... That backfield UGA has now is unreal.   I knew Chubb was going to be a beast but they're all either great or above average.    It's a nail in the coffin to a tired defense.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 1, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


>


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 1, 2014)

*Gin House. Saw the running back*

Y'all are getting from LaGrange in action last week.  This kid is gonna be a good one. Runs hard ,runs behind his pads well and finishes runs.


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 1, 2014)

gin house said:


> Man I hope that's the case.   I just have a hard time thinking with 7 out of 11 starters being freshmen and sophomores we will be that good.    Hopefully.



South Carolina will be fine, that was one game that went off the rails.  I have no doubt that come 2 weeks we will watch a great game with the outcome in doubt until the final whistle.


----------



## gin house (Sep 1, 2014)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Y'all are getting from LaGrange in action last week.  This kid is gonna be a good one. Runs hard ,runs behind his pads well and finishes runs.



 Mon Denson?    He looks to be the real deal.   He have a good game?


----------



## gin house (Sep 1, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> South Carolina will be fine, that was one game that went off the rails.  I have no doubt that come 2 weeks we will watch a great game with the outcome in doubt until the final whistle.



  Man I hope so but Thursday shocked me.  We couldn't do anything.  I honestly think two of the biggest stops we had were TAM running into their own players.   I hope you're right.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 2, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> South Carolina will be fine, that was one game that went off the rails.  I have no doubt that come 2 weeks we will watch a great game with the outcome in doubt until the final whistle.



I disagree.  I think we might see a similar game tot he UGA-Clemson matchup where it is close int he 1st half, but the power run game will kill us in the 2nd.  I think that is UGA's recipe for a heck of a season.  Mason doesn't have to win any games, just not make stupid mistakes that will lose them.  UGA looked kuch, much better than I expected them to.  I figured they would be tough again runnign Gurley and Marshall, but had no idea the line would play so well.  UGA will run away with the East this year in my opinion.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Sep 2, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Sarkerlina fans can say whatever they want, and so can my UGA brethren, but the bottom line is this;
> every thing that went wrong for the Banty hens and everything that went right/wrong for the Dogs...all that needs to be negated for the 13th. The OBC will, will, have the birds in a different mindset. The Dawgs will come ready to play. This WILL be two different teams. The Dawgs celebration is over now, and the birds lamentations are fading; their wounds will heal before then too. This will be a game.



MCBUCK - you nailed it sir....all bets are off when the ole' ball coach is behind the wheel. The dogs looked great, best I have seen in a while but this is only one game. With that being said, here's to a season full of great games! GO DAWGS and beat the birds!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 2, 2014)

gin house said:


> Mon Denson?    He looks to be the real deal.   He have a good game?



Mon had a great game against Callaway.Cramped up pretty good midway through the third qtr.They had ran him pretty hard throughout the game.Had an okay game against Troup High.They got behind 36-0 at halftime so the run game was pretty much abandoned.


----------



## gin house (Sep 2, 2014)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Mon had a great game against Callaway.Cramped up pretty good midway through the third qtr.They had ran him pretty hard throughout the game.Had an okay game against Troup High.They got behind 36-0 at halftime so the run game was pretty much abandoned.



 Sounds good.    Hope he turns out to be a good one.   Who do you root for down that way?


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 3, 2014)

gin house said:


> Sounds good.    Hope he turns out to be a good one.   Who do you root for down that way?



I pull for Callaway High. My nephew is the starting center.


----------



## gin house (Sep 3, 2014)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> I pull for Callaway High. My nephew is the starting center.


----------



## atlashunter (Sep 4, 2014)

After watching a recording of the game I have to say I think it was more a matter of how good the A&M offense is than how bad the SC defense is. A&M has a lot of weapons on the offensive side of the ball. I don't think their offensive performance was a fluke. On defense they did ok but got burned a couple times on long pass plays. Hoping they can make the needed improvements in the secondary. I expect just as with the Manziel era many games this season will boil down to a race to keep up with their offense.


----------



## gin house (Sep 4, 2014)

atlashunter said:


> After watching a recording of the game I have to say I think it was more a matter of how good the A&M offense is than how bad the SC defense is. A&M has a lot of weapons on the offensive side of the ball. I don't think their offensive performance was a fluke. On defense they did ok but got burned a couple times on long pass plays. Hoping they can make the needed improvements in the secondary. I expect just as with the Manziel era many games this season will boil down to a race to keep up with their offense.



I think they're decent but it was more how horrible SC was on defense.   Really Hill hardly threw a pass over 10 yards.   It was all slants 5-10 yards that picked up 20 more yards after contact.    Who knows, we'll see when they play a decent defense.   I'm really anxious to see if it's they're that good or we were that bad.


----------

